# Lake Milton And Westbranch Monday Nights!!!!



## cobrass11 (Aug 8, 2014)

West Branch and Milton Monday Nights

All tournaments will begin at 4pm. Ending time will vary from month to month.

Lake Milton (Pointview Ramp)

All Mondays in April (4th-25th)

All Mondays in June (6th-27th)

All Mondays in August (1st-29th)

West Branch (Rocksprings Rd Ramp)

All Mondays in May (2nd-30th)

Mondays in July (11th-25th) 

All Mondays in September (5th- 26th)

*We will not be holding a tournament on the 4th of July*

Championship is TBA at the time. It will be held on the lake that has had the most fish and weight caught throughout the year*.*

*Rules and Regulations *

_You must fish at least 10 of the 26 events to qualify for the championship or pay the difference._

_All fish must be alive to weigh._

_Entry fee is 30.00 per boat including big bass_

_One time initiation fee of 10.00 per person. _

_This is 100% pay back! _

_Most of all come out and have fun!_


*Any questions please contact me via text or call: Brandon @ 330-760-4669 or pm*


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

4:00 ? some of us work for living, how about 5:00?


----------



## cobrass11 (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you for your input Cash. But unfortunately your not the only person that fishes that works. I would love to move it to 5 but that will only give us less than 4 hours in the spring. Don't work to much and good luck this season.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Just through the humor in... hope I didn't offend... will you make some arrangements for those of us who can't make it until 4:30 or 5:00?


----------



## cobrass11 (Aug 8, 2014)

Please be advised I changed the dates and start time to 5pm every night. Also the first event will be April 18th! Thank you for your response and I hope this will help everyone!


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

see you replied at 12:55 a.m. 3rd shifter? I used to fish the Thursday Berlin when I worked 3rd... missed a lot of Fridays those years


----------



## cobrass11 (Aug 8, 2014)

Somebody please tell me how to remove this thread. I don't want to get flagged because I made changes and posted again
. Thanks!


----------

